
Ask HN: How can I make a post in my static website from phone? Options? - pks016
Hi,<p>I would like to host my custom domain website. I already have the website and it was previously hosted in github (long story, now I have forgotten the password and email id associated with the GitHub account)<p>I like to have the functionality of posting to website directly from mobile phone (Android). Could anyone suggest me how do I do it?<p>I know WordPress has this. Are there any better alternatives?<p>Thank you.
======
Spinosaurus
Either:

a.) Manually modify your web page either through the existing files hosted by
your provider, or by pushing something via ftp/git.

b.) Use a content management system (CMS), either custom or third party, to
update content using whatever methods are in place (usually some sort of
dashboard).

Additionally, note that many popular site builders (e.g. Squarespace) offer a
mobile app for editing on the go.

~~~
pks016
Thanks for the recommendations. I am more looking for an app sort of, that
allows to post directly.

I will look into CMS.

In regards to Squarespace like site builders, I have already domain and my
website (just basic html and css). So, I am just looking for a service/system
that allows me to host and it's app let me post directly.

------
flaviocopes
There are tools built for this use case. One example is
[https://forestry.io](https://forestry.io)

~~~
JaggerJo
Have you used forestry ?

------
atom-x
You could always just embed your own twitter feed, depending on how much
content you intend on posting.

